# Drop Backs



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Fished a trib of a trib on a small Lake Huron tributary between Standish and Cheboygan today , went 2 for 3 on steel. Taken to school by a nice 9-10 lb. hen, but landed the other 2 in the 5 lb. range. Not much of a spring steel header, but this was fun, especially on a 12 foot wide stream. #3 and #4 spinners were the ticket as the water was up a bit with recent rain. Lots of other hits, but the steelhead just seemed to 'mouth' the lure and could not get a good hook set. All fish hooked in deeper (relative) dark water. I thought that behavior was odd, any thoughts? Yes, the hooks were sharp. Saw a few active beds, but I let them do their thang.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

The fish are probably full of worms and bugs after the rain.
It sounds like a nice day to me.
Congratulations


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks! Went 1 for 2 this morning. Lost a bruiser that just had to be fresh, straightened the hook. Caught and released a 6 lb. dark male. Back in SE Mich.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

concentroutin said:


> Thanks! Went 1 for 2 this morning. Lost a bruiser that just had to be fresh, straightened the hook. Caught and released a 6 lb. dark male. Back in SE Mich.


Nice fishin'. Often, in those tiny flows, the steelhead are mostly wild. Good job putting them back to keep the East side in chrome.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks AS, but kept one for the wife's family. Good to be conscious of 'wild' fish populations (and I am), but selective harvest by me on spring steelhead = about one fish a year. :lol: East side chrome is safe from me. Now brookies, that's another story.:coolgleam


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

concentroutin said:


> Thanks AS, but kept one for the wife's family. Good to be conscious of 'wild' fish populations (and I am), but selective harvest by me on spring steelhead = about one fish a year. :lol: East side chrome is safe from me. Now brookies, that's another story.:coolgleam


No worries bro. I just kept a loose hen myself yesterday(NWLP), and also got a nice little squaretail too. Had pretty good colors for being early season.


----------

